# Digital Picture Enhancer



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Do you have a digital picture that is slightly out of focus, or needs a small lighting change ?

THIS little Freeware program is great for quick fixes, and you don't have to spend all day with your photo program to use it, quick and really easy to use, check it out. no adds, no spy-ware, and small...Rhett


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

rhettman5,

Just go here and get it from who made it.

http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/index.html

They are all free. Also they are all part of Photo-Brush.

And it works great.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

True Hewee, the reason I listed C-Nets site is two-fold, #1, they check for viruses before they post the links, and #2, they provide user opinions so you can read what people who have the program think of it. C-Net usually post a link to the developer as well . 

Just explaining why i used that particular link ...Rhett


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey guys, what a great program. I downloaded it and tried it. Sure cleaned up some pics in fantastic shape. Better than some of the programs that come with the scanner, digital camera and printer. Thanks for the tip. Gary


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
Thanks for the little prog! Saves the time to open my other editors and play around. 
Real timesaver!
Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome rhett.

I love it for fast easy touch up. Get the other free tools they have.


----------



## MHJ (Feb 3, 2002)

I have had this for a while now and cant say enough about it.
I recommend it to all my friends.


----------



## karthik (Apr 25, 2002)

nice stuff guys..


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

OK. I'll contribute two little frrebies to the mix.

1. Pop-Up Stopper . small and does exactly what it says well. hold shift to override the pop-up block. Get it here:

Pop-Up Stopper

2. Mp3Trim : one great little freebie for trimmin the junk or silence from the beginning ir the end of an mp3. Get it here:

mp3trim


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It a few of my digital photos a bit nicer, but I have this 4 year old faded, dull picture of my cats when they were babies that I haven't scanned yet. Do you think that program will help with it or is there something else I should use?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

brendandonhu
In order for the enhancer to work its magic it has to have as much distinguishable division of detail as possible. Since your photo has started to degenerate with time I would suggest using the maximum resolution your scanner can give you, Saving as a bmp image if possible, and try the enhancer on the image. 
Note: If the image is still in trouble it may need to be manually enhanced if that is possible. Try the above first and if all else fails let me know and I will see if I can use my graphics software to help you.

Dave


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy brendandonhu

It will help... but if the picture is real bad you will need a program with more features and versatility to do a nice job

buck


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks davey! The pictures at my dads house right now so ill scan it in about a week and tell you how it goes.

THanks too buck, your post just wasnt there when I started typing mine


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brendandonhu,

Get it and your love it.
But it's like Davey and Buck said it can only do so much.
It is good software that no one should be without and best of all it is free so get it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes I do love it. Really brightened up a few pictures of mine.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great to here and alway save-as or work on copies and you will get better at it after playing around with it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I've only messed up one picture that I saved over the original  Fortunately, its still on my camera.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brendandonhu,

I have the Digital Picture Enhancer that is part of the Photo-Brush so I have the undo and the save-as options.
I don't know what all you get in the stand alone Digital Picture Enhancer in how it saves and that but if you don't have a save-as then always make a copy first.

Post the cat picture up in the "Everyone Can Display An Image!!!" thread and I will see what I can do with it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks but you dont need to do that. It has a Save As option, but I saved over the original and it looked pretty bad. I still have the original of the photo on my camera memory.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Best to never compress your images in .jpg also.

http://www.scantips.com/basics09.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

JPG works for me! I have 200 megs of compressed photos in the format and I burn CDs of them every month or so. IM just trying to keep it small, although when I have an important picture, like of my 2nd cousins baptism im printing, I use TIFF.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, guys, I'm kinda dumb about graphics - digital or otherwise - but I would like to have two (free) utilities. If anyone has a suggestion, I need...
1) An editor to trim mpg's (like the one for mp3's above)
2) A utility where I can "grab" a pixel and get the fully converted color value (to use in other places so I don't have to muck around with trying to find a similar "custom color")

I currently use LViewPro (old version, I don't like the newer ones); Irfanview; Firehand Ember (bought it); and, occasionally MSPaint (when I need to diddle with pixels)

Any ideas ? ............... TIA !!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey it sounds like you know what your doing then. 
Yes tiff is a great format but it can get very very big on you so you have to pick what format you want.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, there, big, so I keep backups of all my TIFFs and important pics on CDs and free web hosts so I dont worry about disc space. And slithy it sounds like youve got everything you need!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Well im at it i think ill scan my collection of 80-100 post cards so everyone can see an online "catalog of them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brendandonhu,

Great but please post them in the "Everyone Can Display An Image!!!" thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/t57125/s.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I mean make a web page of them, and maybe post a link instead of 100 pictures. I see it in your eyes, you dont think its such a great idea to upload them all to TSG, the poor little servers.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No making you own web page would be great. 
But if you want to post them here it is ok but do it in the other forum.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Actually it would take me about 4 hours to attach all those files! I was thinking upload em to my ISPs personal web page, and just put in some thumbnails you can click for enlargment. All I need to use is a few free javascripts. Maybe Ill even scan my collection 250 paint chips.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brendandonhu,

Go for it. Don't ask me now because you know more then I do I see after read the web pages about you.

Welcome my friend to TSG, we are glad to have you here.

Read here and it will tell you how to make the links in you sign.
http://forums.techguy.org/misc.php?action=bbcode#buttons

See the thread on you here.

Impressive Young Man brendandonhu
http://forums.techguy.org/t92650/s.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the linink tip! I couldnt figgger out all those little buttons.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your very welcome


----------

